# Scissors. ?



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 21, 2022)

no denying, you all are knife people thru and thru.

what about the very humble scissor? i use these daily. i grabbed them from my MIL when she moved to Taipei. it is my understanding that they are also Taiwanese. could be wrong. they are super sharp and really nimble. chives dont stand a chance. i use them to cut dates for my morning oatmeal. so much easier than using a knife.

i have a pair of more robust serrated shears that i use for chicken and fish fins. but these are my daily drivers.

very inexpensive..super good in my opinion.


----------



## btbyrd (Jan 21, 2022)

For small scissors like that, I have the Mac snips and like them a lot. They're great for precision tasks and do a great job. I just wish they disassembled. They're on special at CK to G right now. The Joyce Chen scissors are similar (almost identical looking to the OP's pair) but have a flexible material on the handle. A lot of people swear by them. They don't disassemble either. I also have a pair of nigiri hasami sewing scissors that I use for picking thyme and rosemary. Their springloaded nature makes them easy to use for repetitive precision tasks like that.

For actual shears, I have the Shun/Kershaw Taskmasters that I use for general use... mainly opening packaging. I also have a pair of Macs that are more heavy duty and are used on food only. I don't love the handles on them. They're very similar in construction to the Cutco shears, which are super expensive but have better handles. I used to have a pair of Tojiro shears, but they vanished once upon a time. I miss them and wish they'd magically reappear somehow. They felt classy.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 21, 2022)

I was looking into shears a while ago, mainly cloth shears...as a gift for my GF to use for her sewing hobby....I could not find what I was looking for, probably did not look hard enough or in the right places but I saw some Japanese (what else) shears that looked promising. Following this one...


----------



## parbaked (Jan 21, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> I was looking into shears a while ago, mainly cloth shears...as a gift for my GF to use for her sewing hobby....I could not find what I was looking for, probably did not look hard enough or in the right places but I saw some Japanese (what else) shears that looked promising. Following this one...


Bernal has a good range of fabric shears that you can peruse for information.








Fabric Scissors


We are a full-service cutlery shop offering sharpening services, Japanese and Western culinary knives, vintage knives, outdoor, pocket and craft knives, cooking tools and accessories, knife skills and sharpening classes, and more. We are proud to serve kitchen professionals, knife enthusiasts...




bernalcutlery.com





I have two pair that I use...the Toribe stainless shears spatchcocking and snipping Galbi and the small Chikamasa carbon for herbs. I had the MAC poultry shears but found them too large, in hand and in storage, for me.












Chikamasa Snip 'Budou' 157mm


A fine tipped carbon steel scissor. Ideal for grapes!




bernalcutlery.com












Toribei Kitchen Sputter Scissors


Minimalist design with ergonomic contours makes for a lower-profile kitchen scissor with a sharp edge and a smooth cutting action. Stainless Steel; detachable for easy cleaning and sharpening.




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## riba (Jan 22, 2022)

For the kitchen I use the Dawood kitchen scissors. No complaints.








Diawood Kitchen Scissors


Premium Quality Diawood Kitchen Scissors from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Diawood Kitchen Scissors, and Other Items. Read Reviews for Diawood Kitchen Scissors from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Diawood Kitchen Scissorsis one of most popular Other Items at...




www.japanesenaturalstones.com





For sewing/tailoring we have Shozaburo Shears Standard Model 22cm (pretty nice) and a small Ernest Wright scissor.


----------



## stringer (Jan 22, 2022)

I prefer the cheap Chinese restaurant supply ones. I have 5 or 6 pairs in various tool boxes, work benches, and knife drawers. They look like this and are usually only a couple of bucks.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 22, 2022)

What about solid poultry shears?


----------



## riba (Jan 22, 2022)

Ah, I forgot my Ernest Wright Moustache / Nose Scissors. Whahahha


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 22, 2022)

I have an old Case pair of kitchen scissors back when they were made in the USA in PA. They work well enough and are very durable.


----------



## JAKsQandBrew (Jan 22, 2022)

I ended up getting a pair of Ernst Wright lefty kitchen shears. They are expensive for sure but are fantastic. It is basically the only option for high end lefty kitchen shears I have found.


----------



## Chips (Jan 23, 2022)

Misuzu Silky, Ernst Wright (also lefty) and Shun Multi-Purpose covers all my bases. I don't use the Wright's as much as I thought I would though.


----------



## knifeknight (Jan 23, 2022)

Kagayaki from JCK….









Kagayaki Kitchen Shears (KG-KS)


Kitchen Shears are an indispensable tool for many chefs.We hear some chefs even choose to do most of the cooking preparation work with only kitchen shears.




japanesechefsknife.com


----------



## Ggmerino (Jan 23, 2022)

Highly recommend the Shun kitchen shears- very precise machining and very comfy- come apart for easy cleaning w/out a screw. Can buy in a pack with their herb shears- great stuff. Shun shears- pack


----------



## rocketman (Jan 23, 2022)

One of my Japanese trips I bought these... I hide them and guard them for the times that I need to cut cloth, as these are like a laser.
I just ;with I had a source so I could buy more in m


aybe larger sizes.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 23, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> What about solid poultry shears?


I had a pair of German poultry shears which I got rid of. I just use my large Henckels 11.5-inch chef's knife for chickens. But all my chicken is store bought. I don't cut feet off.


----------



## PineWood (Jan 23, 2022)

Heavy-duty Wusthof scissors, Ikenami tanebasami scissors, very light and very sharp, and small cheap scissors from an unknown brand. The middle ones are used most!


----------



## krx927 (Jan 23, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> I was looking into shears a while ago, mainly cloth shears...as a gift for my GF to use for her sewing hobby....I could not find what I was looking for, probably did not look hard enough or in the right places but I saw some Japanese (what else) shears that looked promising. Following this one...


Shozaburo Shears Standard Model are definitely one of the best, but not 22cm, they need to be bigger.

Second one for sewing are this kind of type:





Shinkou-saku Japanese snips | Nigiri basami


For sewing, general craft, household work and cutting herb




www.kitchen-knife.jp





And then for the me best scissors, all purpose, and especially for kitchen work:








Diawood Kitchen Scissors


Premium Quality Diawood Kitchen Scissors from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Diawood Kitchen Scissors, and Other Items. Read Reviews for Diawood Kitchen Scissors from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Diawood Kitchen Scissorsis one of most popular Other Items at...




www.japanesenaturalstones.com





Diawood, but when buying you need to be sure that they are the type that you can take a part. This enables you to wash them easily. There are also the same Diawood type that are like normal scissors, screwed together that you cannot take apart. Do not make mistake of buying those 
JNS is selling the right ones


----------



## tomsch (Jan 24, 2022)

Never in my life would I have bought something from Cutco but their super shears (strange name) are amazing. I use them for everything from cutting open packages to breaking down a chicken and they seem to keep going. They claim that you can cut through a penny with them but I've not tried that. Maybe one night after a couple martinis I will


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 24, 2022)

my poultry shears..(and great for fish fins) are some random pair i picked up in Italy. made in Italy. they come apart for cleaning.

my neighbor is 92. she has seamstress shears that are very very long. she said they cost her hundreds decades ago. she has them pro sharpened. she bought them in Germany, i think. she is German.


----------



## SirCutAlot (Jan 24, 2022)

I have knives, no need for scissors in the kitchen. 

SirCutALot


----------



## Oshidashi (Jan 28, 2022)

I use have Wüsthof kitchen shears. About $25 on Amazon. They're sharp and strong enough to cut through a chicken back, come apart and reassemble easily, and can go in the dishwasher. I have two as one of them seems always in the dishwasher.


----------



## Bensonhai (Mar 2, 2022)

knifeknight said:


> Kagayaki from JCK….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 4, 2022)

Mac are my fave, always have them nearby in the kitchen—for me, a big upgrade over my Tojiro scissors.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 4, 2022)

nice inventory people!! thanks for the help..except the one dude 100% knives, and 0% scissors! haha.


----------



## Loam (May 21, 2022)

I like my Mac KS-85.


----------



## DF18 (Aug 7, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Mac are my fave, always have them nearby in the kitchen—for me, a big upgrade over my Tojiro scissors.
> View attachment 168426



I love this forum. I got so mad at my sh*t pair of kitchen aid’s that I literally whipped them into the trash and started searching for a scissor thread. Bought a pair of Mac’s, excited to not have to fight my scissors!


----------



## Bear (Aug 7, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> What about solid poultry shears?



KS-85 here too, I used to go through a pair a year not anymore, these things rock.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 8, 2022)

nice scissors folks. except for the "knife-only" guy above who felt compelled to come to a scissor thread to tell us he doesnt use scissors.... he brought a knife to a scissor fight!!

great responses!! using scissors is so effective and fast in some instances. thanks for giving so many options!!!


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 8, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> nice scissors folks. except for the "knife-only" guy above who felt compelled to come to a scissor thread to tell us he doesnt use scissors.... he brought a knife to a scissor fight!!
> 
> great responses!! using scissors is so effective and fast in some instances. thanks for giving so many options!!!


The Korean joints I go to typically have overly aggressive, scissors wielding waitresses ready to deftly snip and cut kalbi and noodles with scissors table side—whether you want them to or not.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 8, 2022)

Korean bbq joints are all about the scissors.


----------



## Richieg54 (Aug 18, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> no denying, you all are knife people thru and thru.
> 
> what about the very humble scissor? i use these daily. i grabbed them from my MIL when she moved to Taipei. it is my understanding that they are also Taiwanese. could be wrong. they are super sharp and really nimble. chives dont stand a chance. i use them to cut dates for my morning oatmeal. so much easier than using a knife.
> 
> ...


KAI brand shears for me. General use in the kitchen. They have been great. Very sharp, easy to use, easy to disassemble, clean and reassemble. Inexpensive.

KAI Group makes SHUN blades, Kershaw, etc.



https://www.amazon.com/Multiple-Function-Scissors-Stainless-KA7300/dp/B085RTR1MD/ref=asc_df_B085RTR1MD/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=416694702364&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14287452651595226245&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1015640&hvtargid=pla-911694033499&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=97671772767&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=416694702364&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14287452651595226245&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1015640&hvtargid=pla-911694033499


----------



## mengwong (Aug 18, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> What about solid poultry shears?


As a home cook I’ve been very happy with OXO’s shears, which let you use full palm strength across all fingers.



https://a.co/d/6WTrWTo


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Aug 18, 2022)

mengwong said:


> As a home cook I’ve been very happy with OXO’s shears, which let you use full palm strength across all fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, got a pair of those myself.


----------



## TB_London (Aug 20, 2022)

After having various scissors over the years I’ve doubled down on zwilling superfection as being really nice scissors at a not unreasonable price point




They are well ground, good sharpness and have stood up to kitchen use well. Just added the extra large as the other half has a habit of cutting pizzas with scissors.

Compared to typical kitchen scissors they are a cut above. I do still have some brutish poultry shears though for going through carcasses for stock.

Well worth a try if you’re on the lookout for good scissors


----------



## Borealhiker (Aug 20, 2022)

I have a pair of stainless Tojiro shears that replaced my Joyce Chen ones and I really love them. Had a pair of Mac that were really nice but they seem to be gone. Have a pair of my moms Kitchen-Aid shears that are decent but don’t break down easily.


----------



## doomtop (Dec 10, 2022)

My #DAFGspec scissors alongside my Joyce Chen scissors.

I love the squishy handles of the Joyce Chen, but the #DAFGspec are a much more powerful cutter and they can be taken apart to clean or sharpen, which the Joyce Chen cannot.

For trimming things and cutting herbs, etc. the Joyce Chen. For bones and butchery, always the #DAFGspec.


----------

